# CatEye Strada Cadence (wired) problems



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

who is using wired CatEye Strada Cadence? 

I got one in Dec 2009 (3 months ago) and my bike shop installed it (so there is no finger pointing) and it only worked for a few rides. Then it started to read speed and cadence wrong or just show zero in one or both cases. The shop fiddled around a couple of times with sensors (which must be super close to magnet to work) and they finally gave up. We sent it back to CatEye distributor. The shop is (after 4 weeks of constant nagging!) going to give me a replacement but I now lost faith in CatEye product. Am I the only one who thinks CatEye cycling computers are rubbish? What are the common problems and solutions? I cant believe that in this age of computers everywhere they still cant get a simple bicycle computer to work reliably.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

acid_rider said:



> Am I the only one who thinks CatEye cycling computers are rubbish?


Probably not, but that assumption is not shared by many. Cateye products generally work well and reliably. To infer from one defective unit that Cateye cycling computers are rubbish is understandable, but completely unrealistic.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been using Cateye for over 10 years. I have one cyclometer that is around 5 years old. Other than battery changes, zero issues.


BTW, if the computer was sitting on the shelf for a while, its possible the batteries are bad. My last computer that I purchased back in December - Cateye Strada Double Wireless - would not sync up with the remote sensor. Replaced the batteries and its all good.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I've found CatEye stuff to be remarkably reliable and robust. Until recently, they were the only cyclocomputers I used.

I had a similar problem to yours briefly once. The manual said under such circumstances to clear and reset everything. Seemed odd, but I did that and never had another problem.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

No manufacturer makes products that are perfect. I'm sure that Rolex makes a bad watch once-in-a-while, and look at Toyota. Their cars were the most reliable in the world until the recent recalls. Even so, they might be the most reliable cars worldwide. And no, I don't own one. My suggestion is to let your LBS give you a replacement Cateye. If that one doesn't work maybe you can make a different statement.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've used (and been completely satisfied with) CatEyes (Astrale 8's, specifically) for so long now I can't remember when I bought my first one. The one on my (now) trainer bike was on the bike when it flipped in a crash, cracking the face - and it's still working.

I suspect your problems were either due to bad batteries (as was posted) or improper installation. FWIW, from all I've read/ heard of CatEye customer service, you should've just contacted them directly. It's likely they would've sent a replacement.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Between my bikes & the wife's we have 3 CatEye's and all have been solid in up to 3+ years of service- inc. an Enduro 8 that's been through its share of crashes on an MTB.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I love my 2 CatEye Strada Wireless Computers.
Don't know why you need Cadence.
My CE is accurate, durable, easy install, clean, and only requires an occasional battery change.
Never had a problem in 4 years...


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks everyone. The shop installed the replacement CatEye today(I dont trust myself doing it), let's hope it keep on working. The battery trick is interesting - I did ask the shop during my two troubleshooting visits there and they insisted the battery is not an issue. Next time I will just buy a spare battery and try it because this replacement computer may well have the same problem as the first one - battery too old.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Go to Radio Shack and get a Battery Tester. Cheap. Check your battery periodically...easy peace of mind.


----------

